
Microsoft says Iranian hacking group targeted a 2020 US presidential candidate - snake117
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/4/20898943/microsoft-iran-2020-presidential-candidate-hacker-phosphorous-hack
======
sarcasmatwork
Why not just link the Microsoft article?

[https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/10/04/recent-...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2019/10/04/recent-cyberattacks-require-us-all-to-be-vigilant/)

